

Collection of Terence Tao's blog posts - sold
http://terrytao.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/spending-symmetry/

======
sold
Direct link to the PDF: <http://terrytao.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/blog-
book.pdf>

Older collections:

1\. <http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/whats-new-2007/>

2\. [http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/poincares-legacies-
cours...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/poincares-legacies-course-notes-
expository-articles-and-lecture-series-from-a-mathematical-blog/)

3\. [http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/an-epsilon-of-room-
pages...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/an-epsilon-of-room-pages-from-
year-three-of-a-mathematical-blog/)

4\. [http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/compactness-and-
contradi...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/compactness-and-
contradiction/)

5\. [http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/hilberts-fifth-
problem-a...](http://terrytao.wordpress.com/books/hilberts-fifth-problem-and-
related-topics/)

The downloadable versions are labelled "drafts" but are of very high quality.

